# Hercules: The Incredible Journey



## RamistThomist (Jun 28, 2007)

Did anybody ever watch this show? Thoughts?


----------



## Scott (Jul 2, 2007)

Do you mean Hercules: The Legendary Journeys? If so, I saw a couple of episodes and it was pretty bad. It was about as close to the myths as The Three Stooges Meet Hercules. If you are talking about something else, I would be interested in it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 2, 2007)

No, that's what I meant. I see your point but I still liked em.


----------

